# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  طعون المرشحين للانتخابات النيابية ترتفع إلى 14

## الحصن نيوز

ارتفعت طعون المرشحين للانتخابات النيابية إلى 14 طعناً بعد ان تقدم المرشح ماجد القرعان اليوم الاحد بطعن امام محكمة استئناف معان للطعن بقرار الهيئة المستقلة للانتخابات برفض قبول ترشحه عن معان .
ويذكر ان المده القانونية للطعن بعدم قبول الترشيح ثلاثة ايام من اليوم التالي للتبليغ.
وتعتبر هذه الدعوه الثانية في معان.
وكانت محاكم الاستئناف الثلاث في المملكة عمان واربد ومعان تلقت 13 طعنا بالمرشحين في الانتخابات النيابية خلال الثلاثة ايام الماضية بينهم القنصل الفخري سامر قعوار الذي اعترض على رفض الهيئة المستقلة قبول ترشحه عن المقعد المسيحي في الدائرة الاولى في عمان.
-



تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخبات الاردنية 2013...

----------

